

Show HN: ProtectedText.com - The safest site on the web for storing your text - mojuser
http://www.protectedtext.com/#home
The safest site on the web for storing your text!
======
hardikj
I found It very useful. Thanks

but why don't you ask for the password on the main page. because if new user
enters a URL that already exists this can be quite annoying for him. Also
there must be some information that indicates the user that this URL already
exist so go try another one.

